
Britons need work hard like Chinese and Americans - ausjke
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/11914627/Jeremy-Hunt-says-Britons-must-work-like-the-Chinese-heres-what-that-means.html
======
SixSigma
That's fine talk for a person who this year had 21 July 2015 - 7 September
2015 off work for summer and will enjoy a Christmas holiday from 17 December
2015 - 5 January 2016

[http://www.parliament.uk/about/faqs/house-of-commons-
faqs/bu...](http://www.parliament.uk/about/faqs/house-of-commons-
faqs/business-faq-page/recess-dates/)

